# Batterie du MacBook Air 2012:Tout est normal ou je psychote?



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un superbe MacBook air reçu il y a une semaine. Quand je l'ai reçu je m'en suis servit directement, l'ai déchargé complètement et l'ai rechargé complètement. Seulement je me demande si je n'ai pas fait une bêtise et flingué la batterie. 
En effet, En navigation internet en wifi avec la luminosité à 75% et aucune autre tache la batterie, à 64% m'indique 4:12 restantes. De plus ce chiffre fluctue sans arrêt: desfois c'est 4h restantes, après ça passe à 5, puis à 3. En plus l'indicateur ne concorde parfois pas avec celui d'Istat pro. 
Il n'y a qu'en utilisant word avec la luminosité au minimum que j'atteint 8h. 
Toujours est-il qu'en surf je n'ai jamais vu la couleur des 7h d'autonomie annoncées, il semblerait que ça soit plus de l'ordre des 5/4h. 
Est-ce que tout je viens de décrire est normal ou ma batterie a un problème ? 

Merci !


----------



## leclezio (8 Septembre 2012)

Bienvenue au club!

J'ai le même problème ici:
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/2-heures-dautonomie-sur-modele-2012-a-1150872.html

A mon avis en surf, 3-4 heures c est le maximum. Certains te diront que non, qu'il faut optimiser sa gestion dénergie: ne lancer aucun programme, baisser la luminosité, etc ... bref autant éteindre son ordinateur.

Je suis en train de faire un test ou je chronomètre exactement la durée de vie d'une charge. Je la posterai bientôt.

La question si je me trompe et que les 3-4 heures ne sont pas le maximum et qu'il faut se poser est de savoir si on peut ramener son ordinateur dans un store pour obtenir un nouveau modèle? Qu'en pensez vous amis du forum? Apple accepte-t-il facilement les retours pour ce genre de problemes?


----------



## Lecastin (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
moi j'ai une question aussi au sujet de la batterie. J'ai reçu le mien le 6 de ce moi, rechargé à fond, utilisé une heure sur le secteur puis mis en veille jusqu'au lendemain. Utilisation le 7/09 normale, recharge le 8/09 au matin donc aujourd'hui. Et là avec coconut la capacité de la batterie est à 98% (soit 6549 mah sur 6700 sachant que j'ai essayé il y a 5 min et la capacité était à 97%)
Est ce que c'est normal sachant que la batterie n'est qu'à un cycle de batterie?

Sinon pour ceux qui ont/pensent avoir un problème, je vous conseillerai de tester votre batterie par rapport aux test faits par macgeneration ou un autre site lors de leurs tests de la batterie. Vous vous rendrez surement mieux compte.

"Le premier test consiste à lire un film HD (1080p H.264 MKV avec VLC, luminosité à 80% et son à 50%) en gardant Mail ouvert et relevant le courrier en Wi-Fi chaque minute. Le MacBook Air a tenu 5 h 20 m, c'est une heure vingt de plus que le précédent 13" Core i7.
Le second test utilise Safari et iTunes, le premier recharge toutes les 30 secondes notre page d'accueil (avec Flash installé), tandis qu'iTunes joue des AAC 320 Kbps en boucle. Luminosité et son restent sur les réglages du premier test. La machine s'est éteinte au bout de 7 h 15 minutes. C'est de nouveau une heure et vingt minutes de mieux que l'ancien 13".

Enfin, nous avons fait un test moins calibré, mais qui peut donner une idée sur une utilisation assez classique du portable. Il a consisté à travailler en Wi-Fi avec Mail ouvert et relevant toutes les minutes, iA Writer pour la rédaction de textes, Dropbox synchronisant de temps à autre notre sauvegarde du document ainsi que Twitter, Carnet d'adresses et iCal ouverts en arrière-plan. La luminosité était à 80%. La batterie s'est vidée au bout de très exactement 6 heures, le ventilateur était inaudible et la base du portable chauffait à peine et souvent restait froide."
Texte pris sur le test du macbook air 13' 2012 sur macg.

Voilà


----------



## leclezio (9 Septembre 2012)

je vais faire ce que tu préconises mais je pense en être très loin. Si je vais juste du surf en wifi, la batterie tient a peine 3 heures 30 a tout casser!

Penses tu que je puisse me pointer dans l'apple store pour changer de machine? Je l'ai acheté il y a 3 mois


----------



## titigrou (26 Novembre 2012)

J'ai le même soucis... Je regarde 1h30 de vidéo, rétroéclairage désactivé, et il me reste 15% de batterie...
Que faire?


----------



## Mathieu L (28 Novembre 2012)

Plusieurs choses : 
- quelle taille ? 11" ou 13" ? Le 11" a une batterie de plus petite capacité que le 13".
- tu parles de navigation, ok mais tu sais que lorsque le plugin Flash est activé (sur youtube ou autre) il consomme beaucoup de CPU, d'où baisse de la durée de charge restante.


----------



## Nagarian (29 Novembre 2012)

je ne sais pas si cela peut t'aider, mais mon macbook air 2012 a 93/94% de batterie pour 91 cycles. Et j'arrive à regarder un peu plus de 4h de streaming (il me restait 12% à la fin) avec un débrideur. Donc je pense pas qu'il fonctionne avec le flash. Par contre java est utilisé (désolé je ne m'y connais pas là dessus). La luminosité était autour de 50% par contre. 

Sinon en cours en coupant le wifi et en gardant word et mail ouvert (word en fonction évidemment) et luminosité 2/3 il tiens 8/9 h je pense (je fait 10% de l'heure). 

voilà pour ma contribution et bon courage pour la suite


----------



## nikomimi (2 Décembre 2012)

Si tu regarde une vidéo en streaming, il y a de grandes chances que le flash soit utilisé.


----------



## Motip (4 Décembre 2012)

meme probleme... connection en wifi sfr hotspot, on m'annonce 3h d'autonomie... 20min après il me reste que 2heures ...

Que pouvons nous faire ?? apple annonce quand même 7h d'autonomie... certe en traitement de texte mais quand même .... on prend un MBA pour la portabilité, la batterie ... si on peux tenir 2h... autant repartir sur un ordinateur 2 fois moins cher ... 


devons nous contacter apple ??? (j'ai un mid 2012 ...)


----------



## Larme (4 Décembre 2012)

Je sens que je radote et reprends même les propos de certains membres ci-dessus, mais :
Flash est gourmand en ressources ! C'est à dire qu'il pompe sur le CPU, et que donc ça pompe sur la batterie...

Ensuite, l'autonomie annoncée (en durée, pas en pourcentage) en une estimation en fonction de l'utilisation actuelle de la machine.
J'explique, (avec des chiffres sortis du chapeau mais qui illustrent bien) :
Imaginons que nous avons 90% de batterie.
Si j'utilise Photoshop, ce qui devrait consommer pas mal de ressources, l'autonomie annoncée serait de 1h.
Si j'utilise, au lieu de Photoshop, TextEdit, l'autonomie annoncée serait de 7h.

Cette autonomie annoncée est mise à jour toutes les 30 secondes ou toutes les minutes, je ne sais plus.
C'est à dire que toujours avec mon exemple de batterie à 90%, j'utilise Photoshop durant 30 minutes, il me restera donc 45% de batterie. Si ensuite, je ferme Photoshop et que je ne fais plus que du TextEdit, j'aurais une autonomie annoncée de 3h30...


Pour reprendre l'histoire du débrideur, le débrideur a de grande chances d'utiliser Java, mais ça reste quand même du Flash pour visualiser, non ?


----------



## Mathieu L (4 Décembre 2012)

Et j'ai envie d'aider Larme, avec mon propos, _4 ou 5 réponses au dessus_ : 
Edit : à non juste 3 réponses plus haut !


> Plusieurs choses :
> - quelle taille ? 11" ou 13" ? Le 11" a une batterie de plus petite capacité que le 13".
> - tu parles de navigation, ok mais tu sais que lorsque le plugin Flash est activé (sur youtube ou autre) il consomme beaucoup de CPU, d'où baisse de la durée de charge restante.


----------

